# Hello from England



## WhyAmIHere (Aug 18, 2015)

So I've been reading the posts in here for a few days now, and realise a lot of people are in far darker places than me.

But. After 20 years of waking up with someone I love, i have this sinking feeling that it's all going wrong. There are issues, but they should be tractable. Then again, I can't talk to her about some of them, and others are turning into "Groundhog Day".

There's a far longer post on this subject to ask for advice, experiences, or just a shoulder to cry on when either I leave or I throw her out. Or we might just work this out. I don't know right now.


----------

